# Minimalist bands - Irfan/E~Shot tribute



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Playing with a minimalist set of pseudo tapered bands. I bought a 3 lb bag of assorted rubber bands and sorted the good from the bad. The good were these nice 4" gum rubber deals. I just got my Toucan in and took and e-shot pouch and melded them together with a set of minimalist bands. One band looped onto the pouch and one doubled looped onto the forks. It's nice and zippy for the 10mm marbles I was slinging. I know they won't last long but they are cheap, effective and a really light pull. Cheers Irfan!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Pretty cool, man...


----------

